# Deadlifts 235kg x5



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

In the grand scheme of things not the heaviest I've lifted but very happy with these.

The last time I pulled 235kg x5 dead stop I weighed in at a jabba 132.5kg.

Yesterdays effort was at 115kg.


----------



## Leonard (Feb 25, 2013)

Nice solid lifts mate!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

awesome as always buddy .

one thing i did notice was your biceps getting used on the start of each lift .


----------



## davesays (Aug 9, 2012)

Strong as f*ck, good job.


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

strong lifts mate


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

ewen said:


> awesome as always buddy .
> 
> one thing i did notice was your biceps getting used on the start of each lift .


Cheers bud,

Yeah it's bending around my long legs, need to concentrate on keeping them straight.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Savage....well done man!!!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Strong ****er!

Was just about to mention the bent arm on the pull, but noticed Ewan had spotted. You don't wanna go and detach a bi.


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

fking nice mate. lol @ the bar bending!

strong fker!


----------



## jammin888 (Jan 14, 2013)

Great lifts mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Same issues as me pal, tall, long limbs.

Strong lifts though, well done! natty ftw.


----------



## RalphWiggum (Jul 12, 2013)

Real fvckin strong! How long you been lifting?


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

RalphWiggum said:


> Real fvckin strong! How long you been lifting?


Just over 4 years mate


----------



## RalphWiggum (Jul 12, 2013)

littlesimon said:


> Just over 4 years mate


awesome. can only hope to be at that stage after 4 years!


----------



## Brodger2 (Jul 21, 2013)

Nice mate. Puts my 160 to shame.

Any tips for getting passed a platea? Recently started 5/3/1


----------



## cooper79 (Sep 15, 2008)

Awesome pull mate, no straps aswell quality


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Good work bud! Well impressive


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Brodger2 said:


> Nice mate. Puts my 160 to shame.
> 
> Any tips for getting passed a platea? Recently started 5/3/1


On 5-3-1 too mate, final week of cycle 3.

Good program, just remain consistent and the increases will come.


----------



## Brodger2 (Jul 21, 2013)

littlesimon said:


> On 5-3-1 too mate, final week of cycle 3.
> 
> Good program, just remain consistent and the increases will come.


Nice. Was that a max effort 5 rep or just a normal 5 rep on 5/3/1?


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Brodger2 said:


> Nice. Was that a max effort 5 rep or just a normal 5 rep on 5/3/1?


Max effort mate.

I'm currently regaining strength I lost while cutting from 132kg.

Deadlift and Bench has come back pretty quick, Press not so much and lets just not mention Squats :lol:


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

What's your thoughts on grip @littlesimon

Do you ever use straps on double overhand when going heavy or always use alternate?


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

2004mark said:


> What's your thoughts on grip @littlesimon
> 
> Do you ever use straps on double overhand when going heavy or always use alternate?


I always use alternate grip, I've never deadlifted with straps.


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

littlesimon said:


> In the grand scheme of things not the heaviest I've lifted but very happy with these.
> 
> The last time I pulled 235kg x5 dead stop I weighed in at a jabba 132.5kg.
> 
> Yesterdays effort was at 115kg.


Hey bro ! Really strong lift v impressive.

Im quite new to the deadlift and noticed you arched your back at the beginning as you started and then dropped the bar and repeated....

Does this still count as a full effective dead as ive allways been told stand tall then lower the weight keeping your back arched and repeat ?

Not patronising ya mate honestly im very uneducated with this and know i could lift a lot more if i could release the bar and restart how you do ?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

littlesimon said:


> I always use alternate grip, I've never deadlifted with straps.


Is that just a personal thing because it's what you've always done, or do you think it's better?

Also do you alternate you alternate grip if you know what I mean? :lol:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

great lifting, with a few form increases you could get plenty more on that too


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

SCOOT123 said:


> Hey bro ! Really strong lift v impressive.
> 
> Im quite new to the deadlift and noticed you arched your back at the beginning as you started and then dropped the bar and repeated....
> 
> ...


You mean touch n go reps mate?

I went through a stage of touch n go but I found I always tweak my back.

You can get more reps with touch n go but the injury risk is a little higher.

Dead stop tends to be the preferred method for powerlifting and strength training.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

2004mark said:


> Is that just a personal thing because it's what you've always done, or do you think it's better?
> 
> Also do you alternate you alternate grip if you know what I mean? :lol:


It's because initially I wanted to train for powerlifting.

I always keep the same under and over, helps me to get into a groove I find.


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

littlesimon said:


> You mean touch n go reps mate?
> 
> I went through a stage of touch n go but I found I always tweak my back.
> 
> ...


Yeah i mean like

Squat down -> Grab bar -> Stand tall -> Squat down (with arched back) and repeat.

But i noticed this makes me feel like my backs going to snap in half lol!!!

Could i train them your way and still reep benefits ?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

littlesimon said:


> It's because initially I wanted to train for powerlifting.
> 
> I always keep the same under and over, helps me to get into a groove I find.


Ahh that makes sense, the guy I've taken most my form advice off in my gym told me to use DOH and strap up when grip goes, but he's a strongman. Never considered that before.

When I used to do 5x5 with alternate grip I'd do the first 3 'easier' sets the wrong way round... just felt wrong though lol.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

SCOOT123 said:


> Yeah i mean like
> 
> Squat down -> Grab bar -> Stand tall -> Squat down (with arched back) and repeat.
> 
> ...


Yeah definietly mate, I certainly have


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

Yeah buddy! looking good bro!

Thanks


----------



## MarkFinnegan (Dec 18, 2012)

Very strong mate, good work 

Nice to see no straps too  and proper dead stop lifts.

+1 Natty ftw


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Well done,very good lifting.

What are your other lifts now you've lost the weight?(lot of weight you've managed to shift).

I miss heavy deadlift.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Well done,very good lifting.
> 
> What are your other lifts now you've lost the weight?(lot of weight you've managed to shift).
> 
> I miss heavy deadlift.


Cheers buddy.

Bench is at 140kg x6

Strict press 85kg x4

Squat 180kg :'(


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

littlesimon said:


> Cheers buddy.
> 
> Bench is at 140kg x6
> 
> ...


They're still decent lifts although I am guessing the strict press is OHP,if so, I'd say it needs a bit of work.

Your bench and deadlift are quite a bit ahead of mine.

Bench with 3 plates I would only manage 3 reps, I'm quite sure.

Squat with 4 plates is something I only do now and again, to be honest it's not a max because I can't max since I just know my lower back will tweak. Still a decent weight IMO.

Strict press I don't do, I just get it over my head although I don't use legs much I don't think. I'll often do 100kg for a few reps but my best is 6 reps with it but using a bit of leg drive at the end.

When I dieted I found I lost quite a bit of strength and size off my legs and bench, I only deadlift now and again due to lower back issues so I don't go by numbers but just do what I can and it varies a lot. I only work up to 200ish KG if I feel OK. Your deadlifting makes mine appear useless. :thumb:

Have you got a journal?


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> They're still decent lifts although I am guessing the strict press is OHP,if so, I'd say it needs a bit of work.
> 
> Your bench and deadlift are quite a bit ahead of mine.
> 
> ...


yeah my press has really suffered.

Best strict press was 100kg x4 and 115kg x1.

Think I'll start a log from next week when I start the next 5-3-1 cycle.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Wow Simon!! That was awesome lifting there. You must have some kind of deathly grip if you did that without straps!


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

You also seem to have leaned up a fair bit over the last few months.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

What weight are you going to cut down to?

How tall are you?


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> What weight are you going to cut down to?
> 
> How tall are you?


6'3 mate

Think im done with cutting for now, so just eating at maintenance for a while


----------



## MarkFinnegan (Dec 18, 2012)

littlesimon said:


> Think I'll start a log from next week when I start the next 5-3-1 cycle.


Be interested to follow that too, seem very similar in build as me etc (except I'm shorter lol) be good to see what works for you to gain strenght.

You got any particular goals?


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

MarkFinnegan said:


> Be interested to follow that too, seem very similar in build as me etc (except I'm shorter lol) be good to see what works for you to gain strenght.
> 
> You got any particular goals?


Im hoping to get the 180kg bench and also get close to a 300kg deadlift.


----------



## MarkFinnegan (Dec 18, 2012)

littlesimon said:


> Im hoping to get the 180kg bench and also get close to a 300kg deadlift.


Awesome good goals  Very impressive lifts so far


----------

